# Trivia 10/2



## luckytrim (Oct 2, 2019)

trivia 10/2
DID YOU KNOW...
Earth's rapid rotation coupled with its nickel-iron core  creates a powerful magnetic field. The field protects the Earth from damaging  solar winds.-

1. Bollywood makes movies in which language?
2. Name That Tune (1964) ;
"It is the evening of the day, I sit and watch the children  play
Smiling faces I can see, but not for me
I sit and watch, __ _____ __ __"
(Four Words...)
3. What is the function of the Hippocampus ?
  a. - Memory
  b. - Coordination
  c. - Involuntary Muscle function
  d. - All of These
4. If I suffer from Bathmophobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Toilets
  b. - Bathtubs
  c. - Escalators
  d. - Stairs
5. George Foreman defeated this fighter to become the oldest  heavyweight 
champion in Boxing history ?
  a. - Michael Spinks
  b. - Michael Moorer
  c. - Michael Bentt
  d. - Mike Tyson
6. Kinsey Millhone, a tough and sassy private investigator, is  featured in 
the "alphabet mysteries" books. Can you name her  creator?
7. To which Irish city must I travel to view the Book of  Kells?
8. What very popular TV series had "The Fishin' Hole" as its  Theme music ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Frank Lloyd Wright is credited with inventing the classic  building toy,
Lincoln Logs.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Hindi
2. 'As Tears Go By'
3. - a
4. - d
5. - b
6. Sue Grafton
7. Dublin
8. 'The Andy Griffith Show

CRAP !!
But Frank Lloyd Wright's son John Lloyd Wright is credited  with inventing 
the
classic building toy, Lincoln Logs. Lincoln Logs used a  building technique
that Frank Lloyd Wright had incorporated into one of his more  famous
designs - the Imperial Hotel in Japan. That technique was  interlocking
timbers. By interlocking the timbers the structure was made  more durable and
sturdy and helped to earthquake proof the Wright designed  Imperial Hotel.


----------

